# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Moet ik naar de dokter of is het niets

## sharifa

hallo ik heb een vraag ik ben nu ongeveer 2 weken ongesteld na ja was het 1st gewoon als altijd 3 dagen en toen was het 2 dagen weg en toen begon het weer maar had 1 dag alleen bloed en nu heb ik al 10 dagen bruine afscheiding en buik pijn maar normaal heb ik dat dus nooit weten jullie misschien wat het kan zijn groetjes

----------

